# RMS Olympic



## Daniel

For me the Olympic is the best ship, that has ever been built. Her history is very interesting. A very interesting point is, that her restaurant is onboard the Millenium from Celebrity Cruise Line.
What do you think about the Olympic - the "Old Reliable"?


----------



## closey19

*Olympic Stateroom light*

I have a light from a stateroom on the olympic for sale it is in excellent condition i had a few of these but have sold the others and only have the one left. I'm looking for offers in the region of around £2000, i can email pictures if any one is interested, just email if you are [email protected].


Thanks 

Chris


----------



## Santos

The questions are guys, 

" Was she the Olympic as built or was she the Titanic disguised as the Olympic ? " 

" Was the damage sustained in her collision with the R.N.Cruiser as serious as it was made out to be ? "

" If it was how did she last in service as long as she did ? "


Santos.

P.S. I am very tempted to comment on the previous post, X) but wont.


----------



## frederic

She had a marvelous history, but she could have sailed much longer. Look at the Aquitania for example....

About the doubt of she was indeed the Titanic or not, we shall never know...

Kind regards, 
Frederic


----------



## arjay

Olympic ~ her 'restaurant' is not today aboard the Millenium. Wood paneling from her restaurant is featured aboard 'Millenium', as 'decoration' ~ there is a difference. As for the myth that perhaps the Titanic and Olympic were 'switched' and it was in fact the 'Olympic' (rebuilt to resemble the Titanic) than sank on April 15, 1912 ~ it didn't happen. Such would have involved many many workers, sworn to secrecy. Does anyone think that such a secret could have remained after the ship sank with the loss of over 1500 lives ~ not likely ..... just my .02 cents / Arjay


----------



## Gijs

The olympic was not as well build as you might think, in her final years, she had big cracks in her bridgedeck, after repairs, they re appear.
On the end she was not seaworthy anymore.
So that was her end..............shame


----------



## fred henderson

The Olympic was one of the last triple expansion powered major liners and was therefore obsolescent when she entered service. Not suprisingly she went to the breakers in the middle of the worst economic depression in modern times.

Fred


----------



## R58484956

A recent Tv program considered the facts re; Titanic/Olympic and they categorically
proved that there was no swop. Titanic was sunk in the north atlantic on april 14th 1912 after having sailed from Southampton on the 10th April 1912


----------



## Gijs

the reason for the sinking of Titanic was once giffen to be the bad sort of steel plates, they used in that time.
But i think that is a load of bs, she hit the bottom of the ocean at as speed of more than 20 knots, so her keel was bend, and the plates on the outside were bend at an angle of more than 90 degrees.
Was that steel of a better kind than that on the starboard side?
If it had been the shatering of the steel plates that were the course of her sinking those plates could not have bend like they did.


----------



## OlympicNut

Olympic was hardly unseaworthy in her final years. She was quite sound as a matter of fact. Like all older ships, she experienced cracks and other problems that needed repair, but she was about average in this respect. The Aquitania, Berengaria, Majestic, Leviathan, Homeric and her other contemporaries all had structural defects that had to be repaired at one time or another. 
Olympic was the most cost-effective and efficient vessel of her size and speed when compared to her running mates after the Cunard take-over of White Star. A strong case can be made that her retirement was premature and she should have been kept in the express service with Aquitania and the QM. 

OlympicNut


----------



## jason-sa

Hi Guys

I dont know much detail about Olympic, but I can say that the Olympic Class ships were the best ships ever built!!! Titanic is the reason Im such a huge ship freak and she'll always be my favourite ship, I was obsessed with Titanic for 5 years then saw a Do***entry on Britannic and Fell in love with her, maybe its Olympics turn. I dont understand why they didnt Preserve her Like they did the QM.

Jason


----------



## Kapitain

not to keen on the olympic class nice ships if any one is looking to sail eiter brittanic in HMHS colours or titanic then i recomend virtual sailor (brittanic is better) 

visit them at www.hangsim.com/vs buy the download and get all the add on scery (scenary and ship downloads free) in umongst the titanic and britannic there are loads and loads of other ships i have about 40 on my virtual sailor alone


----------



## brianh

I imagine selling the Olympic for breaking was a tough decision for Cunard White Star as apparently she was still a popular and solid ship. But was she profitable? Or was she any more popular or profitable than Berengaria, Aquitania or Majestic? To say that she was scrapped before Aquitania and Berengaria just because she was originally a White Star ship doesn't seem like a decision a company that is trying to be profitable would consider. I've read that the new Britannic and Georgic were the big money earners for Cunard White Star in the 30's. If the line didn't want to keep anything in the fleet that once belonged to White Star then why did these two ships last as long as they did with Cunard and remain in traditional White Star funnel colors and names until they were scrapped? They easily could have been renamed with traditional Cunard names and funnel colors or even sold off. Of course that would have been a bad business move since they were both well known under their original names and quite profitable. 

Based on that I'd say Olympic might not have been the most profitable of the big 4. In the passenger business, a popular ship is great....but profits are everything. You don't sell or scrap your money-earners.
Cunard knew very well what the competition was at that time (Ile de France, Bremen, Europe, Rex, Conte di Savoia, Empress of Britian, Manhattan, Washington, and just on the horizon Normandie and America) and by the early 1930's Cunard White Star's Edwardian Superliners were being over-classed on the Atlantic by these big, new, stylish liners. My guess is Cunard White Star looked at every angle and had to make a decision which ship would be the first to go, then second, then third, ect. By 1939 or 1940, in only a short five years time they would all have been sold off. If the future could have been predicted at that time, I would think Olympic and Berengaria would have been at least purchaced by the Admiralty and laid up to be used as troopships in the coming war. Aquitania being the last scheduled to be withdrawn and scrapped in late 1939 or 1940 continued on for several more years as a valuable troop transport. 

The Olympic may be long gone but she still lives on in the memories of those who saw her in person, sailed on her during the glory years, or have read about her and admired her graceful exterior and beautiful interiors.


----------



## dom

*dom*



R58484956 said:


> A recent Tv program considered the facts re; Titanic/Olympic and they categorically
> proved that there was no swop. Titanic was sunk in the north atlantic on april 10 1912


 saild on the 10th,sunk 14th ?


----------



## R58484956

Have corrected my mistake, thanks Dom


----------



## Mark Chirnside

In the event anyone is interested, I did offer some of my own views as to Olympic's retirement on my website in the articles section:

www.markchirnside.co.uk

Best wishes,

Mark.


----------

